
LibreOffice 5.1 new feature videos: Calc, Impress and Writer - mksaunders
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrWPfWSuLSA&list=PL0pdzjvYW9RHSwdRnZfaxAWICrkBrQl7k
======
brudgers
LibreOffice 5.1 released today: [https://www.libreoffice.org/download/release-
notes/](https://www.libreoffice.org/download/release-notes/)

------
michaelbuddy
nice video, super short, highlights features that probably would have taken
longer to explain in the typical release notes pages.

